# Снова проблемы со сборкой openoffice

## YuriyRusinov

Здравствуйте ! Я пытаюсь собрать openoffice, делаю 

```
 ebuild openoffice-1.1.4.ebuild compile
```

, у меня вылетает с ошибкой 65280 при компиляции dict_zh.cxx, я подозреваю, что я что-то криво настроил в переменных окружения, вот мой /etc/make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-pipe -O2 -mcpu=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer"

#=mcpu=i686

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

#LDFLAGS="-Wl --enable-new-dtags --sort-common -s"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.aiya.ru/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://gentoo.ccccom.com http://mirror.aiya.ru/pub/gentoo/"

USE="gnome gtk gtk2 cdr cups dvd nptl -java -kde -linguas_zh_TW -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_ja"

```

 где искать грабли ?

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> у меня вылетает с ошибкой 65280 при компиляции dict_zh.cxx

 

USE="gnome gtk gtk2 cdr cups dvd nptl -java -kde -linguas_zh_TW -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_ja"

----------

## YuriyRusinov

Еще такой тогда вопрос, мне в принципе проверка чешской орфографии не нужна, могу ли я ее как-либо вырубить ? И без этих опций сборка все равно вылетает  :Confused: 

----------

## YD

Если я не ошибаюсь там было дохрена проблем с совместимостью с новыми версиями gcc. Поставь openoffice-bin

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Еще такой тогда вопрос, мне в принципе проверка чешской орфографии не нужна, могу ли я ее как-либо вырубить ? И без этих опций сборка все равно вылетает

 

попробуй, может, повыключать все флаги, связанные с проверкой орфографии

----------

## lefsha

А еще лучше поставить вторую версию и наслаждаться...  :Smile: 

----------

## fank

а что, ебилды есть уже?

для второго?

----------

## lefsha

Эсть канешна эсть дарагой...

Ручками скачиваем с сайта инсталяху.

Распаковываем запускаем rpm2gz

или как-то так. сваливаем все в

/opt и тащимся...

кстати можно удалить rpm

что касаются kde и gnome

а так же java, если у кого они

конечно не стоят.

Вы же меня не станете убеждать, что собирались

его компилить???  :Wink: 

А то повесится на суку тоже будет альтернативой.

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Вы же меня не станете убеждать, что собирались
> 
> его компилить???

 

не будем  :Smile: 

но хотели  :Laughing: 

если серьёзно, то я на диалапе и бинарники мне невыгодно сливать, уж проще дельту в 10 метров и потом за ночь собрать, чем бины в 70 метров и без оптимизации  :Smile: 

да и как-то.....не наш это путь, вручную.....распаковывать....систему заси...ть [дамы, пардонннн  :Embarassed:  ]

бум ждать, однако

чёт, автор замолчал....

эй, как там процесс !

----------

## YuriyRusinov

У автора процесс заработал, когда он исправил ошибку в /etc/fstab, там было прописано /dev/SWAP sw ..., а когда я вместо /dev/SWAP прописал /dev/hda5 sw, у меня все заработало. Всем большое спасибо.

----------

